
Show HN: Pogo – Host your own podcasts - gmemstr
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pogo-3
======
bernardhalas
Nice presentation page, but it doesn't explain how does this work. It says I
can host my own podcasts. What exactly is meant by that? I can host podcast on
a hard-drive on a machine with public IP. Or I can host the podcasts on AWS
S3. What's the added value of your tool?

What's the architecture of your solution? What are the benefits? I can look
into the source myself, but if the tool is meant for an average audio-blogger
who is not a SW developer (who would look into github and try to understand
what this is by reading the source), then I guess you need to share more info
on this matter. Is this command-line only? If this has a GUI, any chance to
see some screenshots? Does this allow streaming? If so, how? Does this tool
come bundled with a web-server?

From my perspective if you want people to try this out a little you need to
set some (positive) expectations.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

Good luck!

------
stevekemp
The real site is [https://pogoapp.net/](https://pogoapp.net/)

Linking to producthunt is needlessly indirect and feels spammy; like you're
trying to encourage people to voat you up you there.

~~~
gmemstr
Yup, I'm sorry it came across that way.

